# The Devil in the Kitchen: Sex, Pain, Madness, and the Making of a Great Chef



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Devil in the Kitchen: Sex, Pain, Madness, and the Making of a Great Chef by Marco Pierre White (author) with James Steen (author)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## sawse (Oct 29, 2007)

Sex will sell anything, even cookbooks.
Lies and video tape help.

Sometimes great food is more clinical, like recipes after 100 tests in America's Test Kitchen.


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

Marco Pierre White's biog sounds about as riveting as his latest recipe book which left me totally underwhelmed.

It's titled _Marco Pierre White in ****'s Kitchen_ but seems to have nothing to do with the _****'s Kitchen _series. I've noted viewers complaining they thought it would include recipes from the series (which hasn't aired here in Oz yet).

It's reviewed in the Books for Cooks section of my website but for some reason I can't post the url.


----------

